# Food Revolution 2



## Steve (Apr 11, 2011)

Jamie Oliver is back, and I have to say, I'm on his side.  As a parent, I'm all in.

http://www.buddytv.com/articles/remote-patrol/jamie-olivers-food-revolution-39868.aspx

It sounds like this season's going to be very interesting, taking on Los Angeles.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, saw an episode of this the other day for the first time.  Very interesting, and not what I expected from the title and promotional ads.  I agree wholeheartedly with him; the "food" they're serving our kids in school is atrocious.  I wish him luck in tackling this kind of establishment... not an easy task.


----------



## granfire (Apr 19, 2011)

Saw, what, 2nd episode?

The part where they let him in one school was pretty touching .

However, I had to turn it off, the burger joint owner was really annoying!


----------

